# Banner!



## Jeremy (Jul 29, 2006)

Well we have another new banner, but this isn't any ordinary banner.  This banner changes depnding on what time of day it is!    You'll see that once it's night where you live, it's also night for the banner.     


Yeah


----------



## Micah (Jul 29, 2006)

Great idea! Does it automatically do it or do you change it?


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 29, 2006)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Great idea! Does it automatically do it or do you change it?


 That's what my Java Script is for- automatically.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jul 29, 2006)

I don't see any banner >_<


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 29, 2006)

The day one is definetly the longest, but once it starts to get dark (or bright if your in the morning) you'll see some changes.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 29, 2006)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> I don't see any banner >_<


 Are you serious? >_<

That's the same thing that happened to me with a lot of banners.  Basically... I don't think you'll be able to untill ZB is out. :/

Can anyone else not see it?


----------



## SL92 (Jul 29, 2006)

Try IE6.

I see them perfectly.


----------



## Micah (Jul 29, 2006)

It works on FF.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 29, 2006)

It's not FF or IE... sometimes banners just don't show up.  Hopefully it's only the day one for you and you'll be able to see the others... I dunno.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jul 29, 2006)

The banner looks great    			 except the people look really weird .  So, does that mean we will find an Arowana today?


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 29, 2006)

Much, much better.  Thanks Storm and Fish.


----------



## IslandGuy (Jul 29, 2006)

Cool! The font is awesome too..


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jul 29, 2006)

Oh, it's done this soon?     

Storm told me yesterday, but I didn't think we'd see it until next week. Anyways, I'm glad it's up, this will be nice to see.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 29, 2006)

great job guys!


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 29, 2006)

It changed! (for EST peeps)    
^_^


----------



## Micah (Jul 29, 2006)

Cool! It's a sunset!   
^_^			 Sit Back and Relax!


----------



## henhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

Nice idea! the font on the sunset one is awesome.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jul 29, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hmm... werid, I can now.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 29, 2006)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> STORMTROOPER88888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Probably because it's a new banner and the one you can't see is the day one.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jul 29, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I saw the day one too >_<


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 29, 2006)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> STORMTROOPER88888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh.... then I guess it works. :lol:


----------



## Fanghorn (Jul 29, 2006)

Whoa, the banner looks good.  :yes:


----------



## Zelandonia (Jul 29, 2006)

Wow, I love it! Great Java too.


----------



## sunate (Jul 29, 2006)

Zelandonia said:
			
		

> Wow, I love it! Great Java too.


  :| so cool i gotta get the code from ya.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 29, 2006)

I like the night one better but it depresses me....

Theres not alot of trees in the back ground... it just goes on. -sigh-


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 29, 2006)

Kyle said:
			
		

> I like the night one better but it depresses me....
> 
> Theres not alot of trees in the back ground... it just goes on. -sigh-


 They all have the same amount of trees.    
:huh:			 

And how can you be depressed by fireworks? :0


----------



## Kyle (Jul 29, 2006)

The fireworks remind me of this nightmare. There was this monster and it was like a casino colored one and its mouth was huge like that.    			 It ate me. Tiny mouth.


And its just the lack of trees. Theres only 1 row.


----------



## ƒish (Jul 29, 2006)

Kyle said:
			
		

> The fireworks remind me of this nightmare. There was this monster and it was like a casino colored one and its mouth was huge like that.    			 It ate me. Tiny mouth.
> 
> 
> And its just the lack of trees. Theres only 1 row.


 You're only seeing a segment of the town. D:


----------



## Micah (Jul 30, 2006)

The night one's the coolest.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 30, 2006)

Okay... a few things were off yesterday, but everything should be fine today.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 30, 2006)

Grr I can't see it.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 30, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Grr I can't see it.


 Just the day one or all of them?


----------



## Tyler (Jul 30, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I just got back from camp so I don't know.


----------



## TERRY16389 (Jul 30, 2006)

I like the new banner...It's definately better than the old one...


----------



## SL92 (Jul 30, 2006)

It turns night at 8:00!


----------



## Triforce3force (Jul 30, 2006)

...It just changed to evening?    
:blink:			 

COOL!  :lol:


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 30, 2006)

[quote="Shadow_] It turns night at 8:00! [/quote]
 Yah... and then again at midnight.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 30, 2006)

Can you show us the midnight one?


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 30, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Can you show us the midnight one?


 Nope!  :lol:


----------



## Justin (Jul 30, 2006)

Teh Night!


----------



## AnimalManiac (Jul 30, 2006)

its been REVEALED !


----------



## AnimalE10 (Jul 30, 2006)

please show me the midnight one! *getting on knea and begging* :mez:


----------



## ƒish (Jul 30, 2006)

You guys should just stay up for it, its cooler to see them when they should be up than just have justin get them for you. : \


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 30, 2006)

You still have to see the morning one.  I think Koehler was the only person to see it so far.  And don't post it Justin.


----------



## Triforce3force (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice! I like this!    
^_^


----------



## YesManJr's_Cohort (Jul 30, 2006)

Wow, that's awesome.     
Nice work, they all look great.


----------



## Justin (Jul 30, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> You still have to see the morning one.  I think Koehler was the only person to see it so far.  And don't post it Justin.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 30, 2006)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> STORMTROOPER88888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > You still have to see the morning one. I think Koehler was the only person to see it so far. And don't post it Justin.


 Don't be sad!     
:'(


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jul 30, 2006)

what time is the morning one on at?


----------



## Fanghorn (Jul 30, 2006)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> what time is the morning one on at?


 Just about ot ask same question.  <_<


----------



## ƒish (Jul 30, 2006)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> what time is the morning one on at?


 Its in the morning. : D

like 4 - 7 i believe. ; D

dont go changing your clock though. D:<


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 30, 2006)

6-8 actually


----------



## ƒish (Jul 30, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> 6-8 actually


 close... uhh.... >_>


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 30, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish (Jul 30, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 30, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish (Jul 30, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 30, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish (Jul 30, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 31, 2006)

Its day where I am...and my time agrees with it.

Also storm you don't know anything about html let alone javascript. Don't take credit from someone else's code.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 31, 2006)

Minoranza said:
			
		

> Its day where I am...and my time agrees with it.
> 
> Also storm you don't know anything about html let alone javascript. Don't take credit from someone else's code.


Actually I spent 3+ hours learning, writing, and fixing the javascript.  I don't apreciate you giving SOMEONE ELSE credit for MY work.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jul 31, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## Fanghorn (Jul 31, 2006)

Heh, the largeness of them reminds me of the game im currently playing. "HULK SMASH!" And the thing thats in there hand, its not a popper, its a car.


----------



## ƒish (Jul 31, 2006)

K, i've fixed the nighttime ones... they look ALOT better... there's actually a party going on in the nighttime one now. : D


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jul 31, 2006)

for some reason, i see the midnight one right now 
hmm... does it go by the computer clock? if it does that would explain it.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 31, 2006)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> for some reason, i see the midnight one right now
> hmm... does it go by the computer clock? if it does that would explain it.


 Yah


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 31, 2006)

I've already seen the midnight one for real, so...


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jul 31, 2006)

I saw the morning one    			 its cool.


----------



## Fanghorn (Jul 31, 2006)

I just TT'ed to see the Midnight and Morning one, there both very good.


----------



## ƒish (Jul 31, 2006)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> I just TT'ed to see the Midnight and Morning one, there both very good.


 Hax. D:

TTER D:

uhh... good job. D:

they look prettier when you're awake at the same time its up though.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 31, 2006)

It's like TTing in AC. :0


----------



## ƒish (Jul 31, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> It's like TTing in AC. :0


 we're even more animal crossing like than i thought. D:

anyway, 1.04a?... of the banners should be coming soon...


----------



## Fanghorn (Jul 31, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 31, 2006)

The new versions are up.


----------



## ƒish (Jul 31, 2006)

they're exactly 193% sexier than godzilla's.


----------



## Fanghorn (Jul 31, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## Fanghorn (Jul 31, 2006)

Wait, I just looked up...Is there an afternoon one?


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 31, 2006)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> Wait, I just looked up...Is there an afternoon one?


 yah, at 6:00


----------



## ƒish (Jul 31, 2006)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Tyler (Jul 31, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## ƒish (Jul 31, 2006)




----------



## Tyler (Jul 31, 2006)

Ya it is. The one that says havin' a wonderful time. It's 6:45 here.


----------



## ƒish (Jul 31, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Ya it is. The one that says havin' a wonderful time. It's 6:45 here.


 oh.

those aren't the beetles... >_>

they're Evening Cicada's.


----------



## Fanghorn (Jul 31, 2006)




----------



## Bulerias (Jul 31, 2006)




----------



## ƒish (Aug 1, 2006)




----------

